# [Verkaufe]  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für PC



## Kwasny (9. März 2009)

*[Verkaufe]  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für PC*

Hallo,

ich verkaufe hier mein  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für den PC. Das Spiel ca. 1/2 Jahr alt. Es ist komplett und in einen super Zustand. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 30 €.

mfg Kwasny


----------



## Crysisheld (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe]  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für PC*



			
				Kwasny am 09.03.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe hier mein  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für den PC. Das Spiel ca. 1/2 Jahr alt. Es ist komplett und in einen super Zustand. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 30 €.
> 
> mfg Kwasny



Hi für 20 inkl. Versand wuerde ich es nehmen.


----------



## Kwasny (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe]  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für PC*

Hallo,

20 € ist zu wenig.
Schau mal hier : http://www.trade-a-game.de/in-zahlung-geben/74118
Bei Amazon kostet das Spiel gebraucht 32 € zzgl. Versandkosten.
Versuch es nochmal!   

Wie gesagt das spiel ist neuwertig!


----------



## Crysisheld (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe]  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für PC*



			
				Kwasny am 10.03.2009 07:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 20 € ist zu wenig.
> Schau mal hier : http://www.trade-a-game.de/in-zahlung-geben/74118
> ...



hmm mal danke für den Link. Ja leider ist COD4 noch so teuer, dann warte ich eben noch ein Weilichen bis esgünstiger wird. Vielleicht kommen wir ja dann ins Geschäft wenn du es noch hast.


----------



## WapitiBrot (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe]  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare für PC*

Verkaufs dus noch?
wenn ja würde ich sagen 25-28 €?
Is aber noch verhandlungssache


----------

